# H. Clay Clover Co. New York brown glass



## sharon (Oct 23, 2004)

I found this bottle in the Chattahoochee River in Atlanta, GA.  It reads "H. Clay Clover Company" down one side of the bottle and "New York" down the other side.  On the bottom there are three markings.  An "8" with a small dot to the upper right that kind of looks like a degrees symbol.  In the middle a triangle with what could be an "M", "W" or "3" depending on which way you orient the bottle and a mark that could be a "T".  Under that is the number "42".  The mouth of the bottle has a type of shaker top and a groove for a screw lid.  
 I tried to find the company on a yahoo search but no hits.  Anyone know what products this company made and what could have been sold in this bottle?  Also a date?  The seam does go all the way to the top of the lip.  The bottle is 6 3/4 inches tall. 2 1/2 inches wide, and 1 1/2 inches deep and has beveled corners.


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Oct 23, 2004)

I believe you bottle held Clover's Imperial Medicine, a blood purifier, and is from the 1920's-30's.


----------



## woody (Oct 24, 2004)

I believe it is a Glover bottle from the same company that made the Imperial Mange Remedy.
 H. Clay Glover is the correct embossing, I believe.


----------



## sharon (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks Wooday and Diggerboy91 for your help.  I believe you are right Woody that the embossing is Glover, not Clover.  I looked at it again and what I thought was a "C" does look like a "G".  I did a yahoo search for that company and did find a website with a mange remedy bottle for sale ($16) by the Glover company (http://www.collectiques.org/acatalog/Chemist_Bottles.html).  My bottle looks very similar to the one I found for sale, however it does not have the mange remedy embossing on the front and it does not close with a cork.  Do you happen to know if the Glover company made other products, or maybe this was a later version of the mange remedy packaging?  
 Thanks again for your help.  I am not a bottle collector, I just happened across this one and found it interesting.


----------



## woody (Oct 24, 2004)

Yes, I'm sure they made other products, Sharon.
 Check in some of the bottle books under the medicine catagory and you should find more than one listing for that company.
 I believe one of there bottles come in a nice cobalt, rather than the amber color.


----------



## woody (Oct 24, 2004)

Here's a couple I found on eBay.

 http://search.ebay.com/glover_Bottles-Insulators_W0QQbsZSearchQQcatrefZC6QQcoactionZcompareQQcoentrypageZsearchQQcopagenumZ1QQfromZR2QQsacategoryZ29797QQsbrftogZ1QQsofocusZbsQQsosortorderZ2QQsosortpropertyZ2QQsotrZ2

 He looks to have been a Veterinarian from New York.


----------



## sharon (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks again Woody.  Even though my bottle is not in very good condition with all the scratches, chips, and pitting from beeing in the river, I am going to save it because it is just cool.  I appreciate all your help.


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Oct 24, 2004)

Yes, please do. Remember, every bottle is a piece of history.[]


----------



## David E (Oct 24, 2004)

That first post on E Bay is incorrect as to date. The W with T under in triangle is Whitall Tatum but not as early as he states. It is from 1935 to   1938. WT & Co was thier early mark.
 Dave


----------



## 335crr (Dec 15, 2008)

I have one of these bottles that still has medicine in it.  The cool thing about it is that I found it buried in straw in an old barn, so it is in pristine condition.  I'm not sure if it's OK to say so, but...it is up for sale on one of the online auction sites if anyone is interested.


----------

